
How to Kill Active Listening on Siri, Cortana, Alexa, and Google - aaron_p
https://www.pcmag.com/article/355774/how-to-kill-active-listening-on-siri-cortana-alexa-and-go
======
LinuxBender
This will turn off their ability to respond to you. That doesn't mean they are
not listening.

